# Information on two rings



## Olympus (Jul 24, 2017)

I had started to have some interest in Freemasonry, so I talked to my father about it. He told me my great grandfather was a Freemason. We do not know much about him, and all we have from him is his two rings. I was hoping I could gain some information about these.

The first one is just a  ring with a masonic symbol on it, I believe.

The second one has what I believe to be the sigil of the Knights Templar and something from a body known as the Shrines. It also has the letters HTWSSTKS inscribed on the other side.

They're both real gold as well.

Any information is appreciated.


http://imgur.com/a/RzwRT


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2017)

The 1st one is his MM ring.  Yhe second one is his York Rite ring.  In your GG time a Mason had to either be a York or Scottish Rite Mason to join the Shriners.  If youve ever heard of the shrine hospitals or seen the guys in funny hats and little cars in parades they are one in the same

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Olympus (Jul 25, 2017)

Well, that makes sense because he was a clown by profession.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2017)

They are very nice rings.  

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jul 25, 2017)

Olympus. Are you a brother your self?

Those rings are beautifull.


----------



## Olympus (Jul 25, 2017)

I really want to be, but I don't believe I can join yet as I'm 17. I don't know much about the Freemasons and I've only recently gotten an interest in it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2017)

Well youve come to the right place.  Lots of knowledge here.  Most states the age requirement is either 18 or 21

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Olympus (Jul 25, 2017)

Currently I live in New York, and on the Grand Lodge website it says 21. So I have a lot of waiting to do, sadly.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2017)

You could look in to Demolay

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Olympus (Jul 26, 2017)

I just looked into it, and it turns out there's a chapter like 5 minutes from my house. I'll see about joining.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jul 26, 2017)

Olympus said:


> I just looked into it, and it turns out there's a chapter like 5 minutes from my house. I'll see about joining.


Grgeat. Let us know how it went.


----------

